# Fluval 306 Canister $90 @ wag.com



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

nice thanks for the heads up. been thinking about getting another to hook up to a my ug filter.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Aw man now I am going to have to keep myself from buying one. 

JK:flick:

But really I am going to have to not get one. No extra money.


----------

